
Unsubscriber - southpolesteve
http://www.unsubscriber.org/
======
gee_totes
Will Unsubscriber also harass mailers with broken unsubscribe processes? Two
pain points for me here:

-Anyone who sends out e-mails where there is no unsubscribe link. Instead, you have to reply to the email with "UNSUBSCRIBE" in the subject line, where it is no doubt manually processed. This is especially annoying if you have a catch-all account and it's being filled with mailing list e-mails addressed to people who are no longer at the company. Often times the spammy mailer will not let you unsubscribe since the unsubscribe email was sent to a different address that is no longer active.

-Even worse, emails with no unsubsribe link what so ever!

If harassment of senders with a broken unsubscribe process is part of the
service you are providing, I would gladly pay for this.

~~~
vipervpn
Any email I can't unsubscribe from with one click, I flag as spam. Even stuff
I initially signed up to.

If I have to log in to change my preferences or reply with REMOVE, it's spam.
Easy peasy.

~~~
philipharry
I agree with this. And, I've also realized I didn't implement it this way when
I created <http://imby.me>

But I'm gonna change that, now that I've considered the error of my ways.

------
revx
I can't help but think "what does unsubscriber get from this?". Anyone have
any thoughts? I wasn't suspicious until the site said that they would solve
the captcha. That means they have people working on this (or some darn good
bots), which costs money either way.

What do they want with our spam?

~~~
nathanb
Well, we know they get an email address and, quite probably, a username
associated with an account. Of course, that would only be of value to someone
doing something sketchy...

Alternatively, he gets a large sample size of unwanted emails with unsubscribe
links. This would be useful for someone writing a gmail plugin (or Thunderbird
plugin, or new mail service, or whatever) designed to deal with unwanted mail
that's not fully spam (i.e. complies with CAN-SPAM) but which is not desired
by the recipient.

~~~
philipharry
The second paragraph, yes, that's my thinking. If @m5rk and I write up enough
rules and process, with enough data, that would be useful to some biz like,
oh, gmail. Maybe.

------
listrophy
so... you'll do the captcha for me, huh? Is that webscale? :P

~~~
philipharry
Considering there are zero captchas implemented for unsubscribing, why yes,
yes it is webscale.

boom

:)

~~~
philipharry
I was wrong. I've now seen 2 captchas during unsubscribing in the first 500
emails.

